# Help Identifying Old Tool



## jeff (Oct 24, 2018)

Trying to identify this tool for a friend. Before I post it on an old tool forum, I thought I'd ping the collective knowledge here. 

The grooves starting at the pointy end are threads. The side hole in the hex end does not go through. There's a small hole in the big end that intersects that larger hole. I initially thought it was a plumb bob, as the hole in the end would accommodate a string. Any ideas?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 24, 2018)

A spiral cone wood splitter?

Ed


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 24, 2018)

Maybe one of these: https://www.usaindustries.com/tube-plugs/threaded-tapered-tube-plugs.php


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 24, 2018)

I like the plug idea. My first thought was an easy out but wrong threads. The threads play a role so it is not a plumb bob. Is there any markings or serial number or name??


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 24, 2018)

But if a plug , why the holes ?


----------



## robutacion (Oct 25, 2018)

jeff said:


> Trying to identify this tool for a friend. Before I post it on an old tool forum, I thought I'd ping the collective knowledge here.
> 
> The grooves starting at the pointy end are threads. The side hole in the hex end does not go through. There's a small hole in the big end that intersects that larger hole. I initially thought it was a plumb bob, as the hole in the end would accommodate a string. Any ideas?



G'day Jeff,

In my old days, I recall seeing a tool like this one for splitting logs/wood, the hole is where a metal rod would be inserted to allow rotation of the tool.  The tool was only used on logs that already were split, hammering this tool into that crack and then rotating it would open the crack until the wood would separate or close enough, sometimes the tool had to be inserted multiple time before the log would be totally split.

Sure, it could be used as a plug as suggested before but a plug does not require to be pointed something that we can clearly see on the pics, maybe very worn but visible.

I don't remember what it was called them so I have no idea of what can be called in English, further, searching may answer that question but as for its use, that's what I saw being used for.

Our days this improved tool is still being used in many countries, some motorized some not, its effectiveness also varies depending immensely on the exact shape and size of the new tool when made, some examples on YouTube clearly show the effectiveness/speed differences.

Sorry Jeff that I don't have the tool name, I hope what I said is helpful in some way...!

Cheers
George


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 25, 2018)

If it is a tapered plug it could be a self tapper so that it fits various size holes. A universal plug. The holes could be for a means of locking in place so it can not be spun out.

Log splitter screw has possibilities.

www.amazon.com/Log-Splitter-Screw/s... Splitter Screw,p_n_condition-type:6461716011


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 25, 2018)

You can see one in action here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiZkXeaSSAU


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm thinking that it's too small to be a log splitter.  The purpose of the holes is quite a mystery...


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 25, 2018)

Could it be a reamer?  Drill a hole on a 2x4 about the size of the point and see if it cuts wood as it progresses down???


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 25, 2018)

Dehn0045 said:


> I'm thinking that it's too small to be a log splitter.  The purpose of the holes is quite a mystery...



I believe the hole is for a cross bar rod to twist it.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 25, 2018)

dogcatcher said:


> I believe the hole is for a cross bar rod to twist it.



Typically the hole would go all the way through for something like that.  With a hex head it could easily be twisted with a wrench.  And then what is the purpose for the small hole in the end?  Not saying that the large hole couldn't be used for twisting, it just doesn't quite add up for me.


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 25, 2018)

Dehn0045 said:


> dogcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the hole is for a cross bar rod to twist it.
> ...



The hole in the end could have been used for a metal rod or pole to push the splitter into the log. That would especially hold true if this was purely a manually-operated device.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 25, 2018)

I think Roger nailed it!


(So to speak)


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> I like the plug idea. My first thought was an easy out but wrong threads. The threads play a role so it is not a plumb bob. Is there any markings or serial number or name??



No identifying marks I can see.


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2018)

Splitter was one of the things we guessed, but it seemed odd that the cross hole didn't go all the way through. Seems like putting a bar all the way through would make sense.


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2018)

Dehn0045 said:


> dogcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the hole is for a cross bar rod to twist it.
> ...



The side hole isn't very worn, so I have considered that it wasn't there for a tommy bar to apply torque. The plumb bob idea initially seemed the best, because the string would have come into the hole in the end, and a knot tied and slipped back into the large hole. But the threads seem there for a reason...


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 25, 2018)

maybe a "tapered spindle": https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Angle-Gr...dle-for-use-with-polishing-mops-/302423907490

It looks like these are used to secure buffing and polishing wheels on a machine. The size looks about right

Although I still can't make sense of the holes.  It seems possible that the holes could be used to secure the piece to a machine, but there are pretty obvious easier ways to do the same thing...


----------



## ivel (Oct 25, 2018)

Here in the South, I would call that a dumaflache.


----------



## Dusty (Oct 25, 2018)

Plumb Bob, Just saying


----------



## MPVic (Oct 25, 2018)

jeff said:


> Trying to identify this tool for a friend. Before I post it on an old tool forum, I thought I'd ping the collective knowledge here.
> 
> The grooves starting at the pointy end are threads. The side hole in the hex end does not go through. There's a small hole in the big end that intersects that larger hole. I initially thought it was a plumb bob, as the hole in the end would accommodate a string. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Could the big hole be for a rod to turn the "screw" into the material to be split - the small hole could be for a pin to hold the rod in place.  Just a thought.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Oct 26, 2018)

Dehn0045 said:


> I'm thinking that it's too small to be a log splitter.  The purpose of the holes is quite a mystery...



I agree.  This size splitter would not handle a very big log.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 26, 2018)

It's an rear end insert for a Hog Roasting Rotisserie :biggrin::wink:


----------



## JohnU (Oct 26, 2018)

Resembles an old blacksmith punch. The hole could have been for a handle to hold it upright while hitting the flat top.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 26, 2018)

I think John is close. Blacksmiths cone to make a hole in the billet. A pin fits in the small hole in the head to hold it perpendicular to the surface. Optional bar or wrench is used to turn the cone. Another uneducated guess. :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Oct 26, 2018)

If for a blacksmith it wouldn't have the tapered thread. It would be smooth. 

Until something better comes along I'm with Sam's theory about a plug of some kind. 

Jeff does it look like it may have been shortened at the hole end?


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 26, 2018)

The more that I think about it, the only thing that makes sense to me is that the holes were drilled to modify the part for something other than the originally intended use.  I'm not really sure what that could be, but the fact that the large hole doesn't go all the way through is strange.  Also, the large hole is not placed perfectly on the side of the hex, its slightly off center. Last, a large hole in the end and a small hole on the side would make more sense to me.


----------



## Curly (Oct 26, 2018)

I could see a pair of them used as a gate hinge. One at the top of the gate post and a second at the bottom and the pins on the gate. Like this just home made.

https://www.natman.com/detail/295-screw-hook-eye-hinges-n131-136


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 26, 2018)

May well be something other than a tool as Pete suggests . The 12-13 tpi threads are there for a purpose . They would have been lathe cut . The only practical uses I can think of for them would be to either screw the object into fairly thin sheet metal as a plug or fastener , or if a tool , as a way to remove it from a brass or bronze billet in which it had been used as a drift to form a cone shaped hole . The large hole in the side , even though slightly offset , would be consistent with use of a pin spanner to remove it from a hot billet . The small hole in the top would be for a small pin in a flat piece held by tongs to keep it centered while being hammered . That would explain no hammer blows showing on Jeff`s piece . Guess it could have been used in steel that way too , but don`t think thread longevity would be great . 



Had to read M.T. Richardson `Practical blacksmithing`(1070 pages) to come up with that idea . Up to someone else to figure out a use for a 4 inch long tapered hole .


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2018)

will we ever know the answer to this mystery?? This could be a one of a kind tool used in a piece of machinery that someone made. They use to invent all kinds of weird tools.


----------



## Dale Allen (Oct 26, 2018)

Maybe the prototype of this?


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2018)

Dehn0045 said:


> The more that I think about it, the only thing that makes sense to me is that the holes were drilled to modify the part for something other than the originally intended use.  I'm not really sure what that could be, but the fact that the large hole doesn't go all the way through is strange.  Also, the large hole is not placed perfectly on the side of the hex, its slightly off center. Last, a large hole in the end and a small hole on the side would make more sense to me.



That's an interesting thought. Maybe someone needed a plumb bob and modified a tapered plug to work.


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2018)

Curly said:


> If for a blacksmith it wouldn't have the tapered thread. It would be smooth.
> 
> Until something better comes along I'm with Sam's theory about a plug of some kind.
> 
> Jeff does it look like it may have been shortened at the hole end?



I don't think it was shortened. I'll take some better photos of the two holes in the end.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 26, 2018)

It could have been a machine part in a manufacturing process or a part in some sort of farm machinery.  If that is the case, it could be like trying to find out which machine a particular ball bearing came out of.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 26, 2018)

I don’t know about the hole, but I found this threaded plug for fixing metal pipes.  Maybe it began as this.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2018)

First page had all the plug ideas.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 26, 2018)

guess I spent more time looking than reading. Lol


----------



## Don Miller (Oct 27, 2018)

Splitter. Heard them referred as grenades.


----------



## gdub (Oct 27, 2018)

Google 'tapered thread spindle' and look at the images. From there I'd assume this piece is from an older machine with a unique chuck/attachment system.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 27, 2018)

gdub said:


> Google 'tapered thread spindle' and look at the images. From there I'd assume this piece is from an older machine with a unique chuck/attachment system.



The hole on the end looks too small for attaching to a motor shaft, and the large hole would need threading for a set screw to hold it in place/


----------



## Dale Allen (Oct 27, 2018)

The hex shape is what has me puzzled.


And the large hole looks like whatever was in there has wallered out the rim.


(I know that's not really a word but my dad used it all the time)


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 27, 2018)

Dale Allen said:


> The hex shape is what has me puzzled.
> 
> 
> And the large hole looks like whatever was in there has wallered out the rim.
> ...



I think the hex end is for when a wrench is used to turn it???


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 28, 2018)

dogcatcher said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> > The hex shape is what has me puzzled.
> ...



So did my dad LOL.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Oct 30, 2018)

I've read a lot of these and some got me thinking.  Could this have been used on board a ship for damage control.  I know my father in law made a lot of redwood plugs for the ship he was on during WWII and we also used them to stop leaks in natural gas lines as a temporary fix.  But I don't think a redwood plug could be used on the hull due to outside water pressure. Just a thought.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2018)

All the DC plugs on my ship were wood. They drive them into the hole with sledge hammers. Thankfully, I never saw one in use. :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 30, 2018)

A blacksmith friend thinks its a pipe tap For taper fitting on black pipe.


----------



## Curly (Oct 30, 2018)

Ernie the taper is much too steep for a pipe tap so I don't think that theory works. Look at the thread on a pipe clamp and you'll see what I mean. Even drill pipes on oil rigs aren't that steep.


----------



## jeff (Oct 30, 2018)

EBorraga said:


> A blacksmith friend thinks its a pipe tap For taper fitting on black pipe.



That's a thought. It doesn't seem to have cutting flutes like a modern pipe tap.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Oct 31, 2018)

Dalecamino said:


> All the DC plugs on my ship were wood. They drive them into the hole with sledge hammers. Thankfully, I never saw one in use. :biggrin:



Nor did my father in law.  That's always a good thing:smile-big:  I was never stationed on a ship so I can't speak to DC at your level but it's good to hear you never had to use the plugs.


----------

